# Home Insurance Claim Questions



## dstanley (25 Jun 2008)

I had a few questions in relation to Home Insurance and whether I am covered under the following circumstances

Currently I have contents cover for €50k with FBD with full accidental damage cover.

Can I check a few situations to see if I am covered for the following;



Cigarette left on table damaging the table, claim for replacement
Paint spilt on leather couch, claim for replacement
Dishwasher failure, claim for replacement
Heating system faulty, claim for repair


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jun 2008)

dstanley said:


> Cigarette left on table damaging the table, claim for replacement
> Paint spilt on leather couch, claim for replacement
> Dishwasher failure, claim for replacement
> Heating system faulty, claim for repair


Hard to tell without knowing the details of your specific policy terms & conditions. Why not just ask your insurer? However the table claim looks a bit unusual. How could one cigarette damage a table to the extent that it needs to be replaced? The last two might be simply maintenance/wear and tear issues rather than accidental damage issues. Bear in mind that claims may impact your renewal or switching premium in the future.


----------



## ailbhe (26 Jun 2008)

Cigarette claim could go either way. It is possible they repair it which would cost very little unless there is a large amount of damage.

Paint on the couch would be covered under accidental damage but if it is a 2 or 3 piece suite the insurance will only cover the cost of replacing the damaged item, not the whole suite.

Dishwasher - if you can prove that failure was not due to wear and tear (eg. lightening strike or someone broke the door etc) then it would probably be covered. Wear and tear won't be.
Same goes for the heating system.

As per Clubman, you may be affected by putting through 4 claims in one year and end up tied to your insurer at a higher premium.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Jun 2008)

house Insurance renewal after claim


----------



## sandyg (27 Jun 2008)

As each claim is a separate incident you will have to pay the policy excess (think FBD is €100) on each claim separately if you go ahead with the claims.


----------



## dstanley (27 Jun 2008)

How do increased premiums work? I didnt see anything like a no claims discount for home insurance?

Thanks for your help, just not familiar with home insurance.


----------



## Gunship (27 Jun 2008)

Cigarette left on table damaging the table, claim for replacement
Paint spilt on leather couch, claim for replacement
Dishwasher failure, claim for replacement
Heating system faulty, claim for repair
Looks like you are viewing your Home Insurance as a maintenence policy and your insurer will take the same stance, Damage to table will only be paid if you have accidental damage cover, same goes for couch, Dishwasher and heating system - not a hope that these are covered, unless the damage was as a result of Fire, Lightening strike, explosion, storm damage etc.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Jun 2008)

sandyg said:


> As each claim is a separate incident you will have to pay the policy excess (think FBD is €100) on each claim separately if you go ahead with the claims.


Surely it depends on the policy? Don't some have individual claim excesses and others have annual excesses?


----------



## ClubMan (27 Jun 2008)

dstanley said:


> How do increased premiums work? I didnt see anything like a no claims discount for home insurance?


Most underwriters ask if you have had a claim in the last 5 or so years and if you have they consider those details when determining a renewal or new business premium. It's not easy to tell a priori what effect a particular claim will have on premiums. But as I said it's probably best to only claim for significant losses/damage.

I agree with the post above - that you seem to be viewing the insurance as some sort of maintenance rather than insurance policy!


----------



## p45 (27 Jun 2008)

My son sat on an ibook I picked up on ebay for 300 last month, rang insurer to see if it was covered and it was.   They are sending me 850 to replace it.   Thank you Jebus.


----------



## Complainer (28 Jun 2008)

p45 said:


> My son sat on an ibook I picked up on ebay for 300 last month, rang insurer to see if it was covered and it was.   They are sending me 850 to replace it.   Thank you Jebus.


Were there any mistruths involved in making such a claim?


----------



## ClubMan (28 Jun 2008)

p45 said:


> My son sat on an ibook I picked up on ebay for 300 last month, rang insurer to see if it was covered and it was.


By your son's bum?


----------

